# Nankang AS-1's



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Looking for a 205 40 18 to put on my 18x8's. What's the catch with these ultra-cheap tires? 

http://www.directbuytire.com/product-p/24548001.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I had some NS-IIs and they are cheap and wear very fast, are loud and do not handle well.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

Anybody with real world experience?


----------



## Mr645 (Aug 3, 2008)

One of the main car magazines did a tire test with some of the cheap, chinese tires and the results we're pretty amazing. Things like 100-0 stop times were something like 178' for Bridgestone and 211' for Sunny or Nangkang etc. And laptimes, ranged from 1:42 to 1:44 for a variety of name brand tires, and the cheap Chinese tire was something like 1:53


----------

